

I've Given up on Quitting Things - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/05/im-giving-up-qu.php

======
leviathant
Given that most people who announce they're quitting something tend to be
showboating in what I can only guess is an attempt to convince themselves, and
typically go back to doing that which they very publicly quit, I wonder if
this guy will actually not use the things he's announced that he's continuing
to use.

